
VPN from Cloudflare available free on smartphones (to 10GB/month) - modinfo
https://1.1.1.1/
======
octosphere
This might have issues. It wasn't well received in infosec Twitter where famed
researcher @notdan gave out about the VPN potentially leaking your real IP
through a http header

[https://twitter.com/notdan/status/1178339685795598336](https://twitter.com/notdan/status/1178339685795598336)

[https://twitter.com/notdan/status/1178388380918439944](https://twitter.com/notdan/status/1178388380918439944)

[https://twitter.com/notdan/status/1178405386585608193](https://twitter.com/notdan/status/1178405386585608193)

~~~
nkcmr
From the announcement blog post:

"From a technical perspective, WARP is a VPN. But it is designed for a very
different audience than a traditional VPN. WARP is not designed to allow you
to access geo-restricted content when you’re traveling. It will not hide your
IP address from the websites you visit. If you’re looking for that kind of
high-security protection then a traditional VPN or a service like Tor are
likely better choices for you."

[https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-warp-
plus/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-warp-plus/)

